# colour matching



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

anyone know who uses a paint colour machine like this 



 to match paint and are they more accurate that colour swatches


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

I have one. 

It's called a spectrometer. Cost around £3k. But I have chips aswell. 

Most companies offer variant chips or spectro now.

They can be more accurate but can't rely on them imo.


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

Graeme1 said:


> I have one.
> 
> It's called a spectrometer. Cost around £3k. But I have chips aswell.
> 
> ...


where u based mate


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Yup they only still give you a good blending colour match .... but matching is still spray out card tinting etc 


Tommy


----------



## dabhand (Jun 16, 2013)

I had my Coupe matched in the summer, guy used a machine like that to get what the machine thought it was then a combination of eyeball and colour chart confirmed it.
Paint match was 99% right, so well pleased.

Dunno where you are but I used LE Went in New Malden, Surrey, recommended.

http://www.lewentltd.co.uk/


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

They are cracking pieces of kit and work well but are not the prefect solution to colour matching. The painter still needs to do most of the work to accurately colour match. I've seen a few times that they will pick the colour closest to that on the vehicle but not necessarily the correct colour code. For instance I've seen the closest match to a ford come up as a volvo colour. Not that it's wrong just can cause a few head scratching moments. This is with Sikkens spectrometer. Also the don't work very well with 3 stage pearls as I don't think the can pick up the undercoat.

Sutty.


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

I was wanting to colour match wheels, I,ve been to a paint shop and lad came out with colour swatches and matched what he thought was correct, when I sprayed it, the colour was not close enough to be able get away with only spraying damaged wheel, I went back and he said it was the closest he could do


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Out of interest what colour was it and in what way did it not match?

Sutty.


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

Sutty 90 said:


> Out of interest what colour was it and in what way did it not match?
> 
> Sutty.


it was silver metallic, I wanted the same colour as wheels already are, so I could just do where needed


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm Northampton area. 

I doubt you could get it on a wheel as you need a good flat area to get the match.


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

What wheels/car? 

Most of us painters have a selection of colours we use for wheels as they don't list many proper colours for them.


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

robdcfc said:


> What wheels/car?
> 
> Most of us painters have a selection of colours we use for wheels as they don't list many proper colours for them.


Toyota avensis 2002 Vermont model


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

As with a lot of silvers if you masked half the wing say and painted just one half with the closest mix you could then took the masking off the other half you would see just how off it really is even tho it looks close on the chip ! With wheels you only need it close as poss then with a blend or flick out you cant really notice when on the car,i have found most silvers are better with a lighter shade to match oe silvers


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

chippy30 said:


> Toyota avensis 2002 Vermont model


Do you know the colour code of the car? Are the wheel original paint? My system shows factory wheel colours for some cars.


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

Graeme1 said:


> Do you know the colour code of the car? Are the wheel original paint? My system shows factory wheel colours for some cars.


yeh wheels are original, I will get colour code 2moro, it is a silver car


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

Graeme1 said:


> Do you know the colour code of the car? Are the wheel original paint? My system shows factory wheel colours for some cars.


199 is the code mate


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Graeme1 said:


> Do you know the colour code of the car? Are the wheel original paint? My system shows factory wheel colours for some cars.


What system is that mate? I use standox but would be cool to use another one to atleast retrieve a paint code off the wheels!


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

I have 2. Depends on colours and manufacturer but Sikkens is normally pretty good. Ppg sometimes has it. I'll have a look tommorow.


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Sorry no colours come up for wheels.


----------

